# Weird things that happened in video games



## Digitalpotato (Aug 15, 2010)

You know, Glitches, silly AI things, stupid AI things, stupid player actions that yielded funny results....downright unpredictable things


Lessee, some of the event data got screwed up in a Clock Tower ROM I played. For some reason, I found Laura dead, yet I got the ending where she survived. o-O another time, Lotte was shot by Mary, and then I found her dying

and in Mario Kart Wii, Baby MArio once T-Boned me and then literally pushed me right into the wall. Wow, that dude's developing road rage. And this was just a coincidence, but in those cars with your Miis on them, I found Butthead driving one, andthen Beavis driving another. (I have two Miis of Beavis and Butthead) The only way it would have been better is if the other one had the Daria Mii in it. (I think it had my Borat Mii in it)


----------



## Xenke (Aug 15, 2010)

Falling through a wall in Mario Kart 64 and falling into nothingness. But everyone does that.

Pokemon. My pokemon moved second. Enemy did something, I used dig. Next turn enemy used self-destruct. I laughed at it's failure.

I can't really think of anything else at the moment, but I know I've had some good ones.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 15, 2010)

Dry drowning in WoW.
Getting killed by Bowser in SMB but I still beat the level.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

GEDDAN!!!!1!!!11


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

i was playing fallout 3 and i was in paradise falls, i went to the bar and some dude was arguing about the the bar tender putting water in his drink so he had to pay more, he hit the bartenders head with a bat and his head exploded but like 2 seconds after his head exploded the bartender screamed out in pain "MY HAIR!!!" i laughed so damn hard.. 

also i was walking around and some slave came up to me with a bomb around his neck saying i needed to help him, but when i was about to two robots came out of no where and shot him, i backed up and he was like "oh god no!" it was so dramatic.. i also laughed at that too, but i loaded the game and saved him. =]


----------



## Xenke (Aug 15, 2010)

I REMEMBERED ONE.

In an old 007 for the N64, I'd go into the multiplayer mode, set to 4 characters, and played only one character and went around shooting all the player-less dummies. That's when I discovered something...

If you kill someone by shooting them in the foot, 9 times out of 10 they'll grab the wrong body part.

*shoots foot* "MY FACE!!!"


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

I waa playing fallout 3 and I walked into a bar and just fell.
kept fallllling,

and I was playing test drive of road wide open  (lol old times)
and i got out of the map and just drove around


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I waa playing fallout 3 and I walked into a bar and just fell.
> kept fallllling,
> 
> and I was playing test drive of road wide open  (lol old times)
> and i got out of the map and just drove around


 
that same thing happened to me in megaton at mora's place, the problem? i forgot to save and had to start from the beginning again.. (i first played it on my friends computer THEN i bought it for the 360) i have a crappy laptop and cant run it. :<


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> that same thing happened to me in megaton at mora's place, the problem? i forgot to save and had to start from the beginning again.. (i first played it on my friends computer THEN i bought it for the 360) i have a crappy laptop and cant run it. :<


 that was the place.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> that was the place.



mhmm yeah.. thats whats great about fallout 3, the most random things happen, like i was walking in the wasteland and saw two raiders walking next to each other and one of them stepped on a land mine and just exploded and his friend was like oh noo'z and ran the other way.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> mhmm yeah.. thats whats great about fallout 3, the most random things happen, like i was walking in the wasteland and saw two raiders walking next to each other and one of them stepped on a land mine and just exploded and his friend was like oh noo'z and ran the other way.


 ive seen people without heads just walking around lol


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ive seen people without heads just walking around lol


 
bwahaha no way XDD thats never happened to me before, do u have it on pc or on console?


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the glitch on cod4 where you blow yourself up in old school mode and your body stretches all over the map.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 15, 2010)

One time I was playing Donkey Kong Country 2 on my SNES, and my cousins dog hit the system somehow... anywho normally just touching it would cause it to freeze but this time it switched all of the sound effects and music and when I went into a bonus barrel a song comprised of dieing beetles and kremlings started to play... it sounded so cool. xD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 15, 2010)

I was playing fallout 3.  I was killing a bunch of raiders. 
When I was down to the last one, he said,  I'm sorry I didn't mean it.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 15, 2010)

"Give ME the Naughty Nightwear!!"

-picked up the clothes before, half bar on condition-

-gives him the nightwear-

"Okay... you're good to go."

-shoot him in head, get fully repaired and mint condition Naughty Nightwear-


----------



## Riley (Aug 15, 2010)

In Fallout 3 I touched a car and died instantly, died after falling less than a foot with full health, had multiple doors refuse to open, and I found that if you attack the empty space of a broken window with a sledgehammer, the decal for broken pavement appears.
In Mass Effect 2 I managed to be standing on top of a chest-high wall - I could walk around normally, just levitating 3 feet above the ground.  Or when I just simply walked through a wall and started exploring the mysterious space between loading screens.

I'm getting the feeling that Bethesda/BioWare never playtest any of their games...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 15, 2010)

Dragon Age Origins, during Wynne's nightmare, I killed the demons and decapitated one of them. It wasn't going to the next scene so I talked to her again which engaged the same conversation all over again, even the demons got up again with the headless one talking, then they dropped dead and the next cutscene finally played and I continued the game.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> In Fallout 3 I touched a car and died instantly, died after falling less than a foot with full health, had multiple doors refuse to open, and I found that if you attack the empty space of a broken window with a sledgehammer, the decal for broken pavement appears.
> In Mass Effect 2 I managed to be standing on top of a chest-high wall - I could walk around normally, just levitating 3 feet above the ground.  Or when I just simply walked through a wall and started exploring the mysterious space between loading screens.
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that Bethesda/BioWare never playtest any of their games...


 
You've reminded me. Once in ME2 I was escaping the collector ship, and there's a part where you have to defeat a praetorian. I tried to move around a column in the ship, the game glitched and I started going up it and couldn't stop. I could shoot, I couldn't get down, and I was wide open. The praetorian proceeded to rape me and I had to go back to the autosave.

Game hates me.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 15, 2010)

While my roommate was playing Nier (I checked it out from work to see if it was any good) she jumped on a fountain, a little bird bath one and....drown.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Little sister getting stuck in the floor in Bioshock. 
Splicer stuck on top of a Big Daddy, that and one getting caught in the door and continuously doing a back flip. That was funny. 

I took a snapshot once in Halo 3 when I got hit by the scarab's laser, and my legs and arms were all stretchy.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 16, 2010)

On Pokemon Crystal, I tried the clone a Pokemon glitch, and ended up with 52 Suicunes stuffed into a PC box that only holds 20. I also got my cousins Merganium from that some how.

I've fallen through the level on numerous games. 

On COD2 for the computer, when you kill someone and look at the body, sometimes you see them mouthing random words. I also made a mod where the potatoes in the training can kill people.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

When I was playing Tony hawk Project 8, I was doing this manual goal and when I got to the last one, I leaned to far and my guy got flung across the map
And another time I was playing fallout 3, and the part where you blow up megaton, as soon as the bomb blew up I fast traveled to megaton and died lol


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 16, 2010)

I had it happen to me twice. In Counter Strike I was fooling around and managed to get infinite ammo on the mp5. When the clip ran out instead of reloading the fire rate just dropped down low but kept going.

Another time I knifed someone and did over 200 damage in one hit!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 16, 2010)

Moe Talbain


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

i was playing counter strike and i shot someone from the feet to the head (i lul sprayed) and the guy did a few backflips.. i was like "wait.."


----------



## Zydala (Aug 16, 2010)

In Assassin's Creed 2, when you're climbing up the tower in that dream sequence as Altair (not Ezio), I accidentally knocked a lamp from where it was hanging on a post and it uh, suddenly started spinning around the whole area. even during cutscenes, this thing was bouncing and spinning around the whole screen and flying out to space and back. it was... really really weird!


----------



## Olaunn (Aug 16, 2010)

Superbounce glitches on Halo 2. Those were a lot of fun and I kinda miss 'em.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 16, 2010)

Falling under Stormwind in WoW, ending up in some void, wandering through the untextured mountains near stormwind.
Gota love Map glitches


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 16, 2010)

I played the RF:G demo so much that I found new things to do. One was to make Mason jump and whack passing vehicles, which would send him flying. I hit a truck so hard once, that Mason wound up with his head stuck into a nearby rockface. The game couldn't figure out how to get him out of it and declared him dead.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 16, 2010)

In the multiplayer map The Village in Uncharted 2: Among Theives, there is a two story hut that you can climb onto. I jumped off the side to grab the ladder of the enemy's second starting area base (blue ladder), but I got caught between the two. I was suddenly shot thirty feet below the map, then about eighty up, and I basically flew like a bird.


It also helped me get a sneak kill.


----------



## Don (Aug 17, 2010)

My most memorable game glitches were in ES: Oblivion. The rag-doll physics in that game were hilariously bad, so every now and then you would have an enemy's body start spasming across the room, or their limbs would become freakishly long and rubbery. Of course, there was the paintbrush glitch where you could literally build a ladder out of paintbrushes since they had no physics and would just float in mid-air. Fun times climbing over impassible walls with that one.

Hearts of Iron 3 was great as well. I played as Ethiopia in 1936 and managed to hold off the entire Italian Army for more than a decade because the AI refused to attack a province with more than 500,000 troops in it. There was also the time I managed to conquer the Soviet Union playing as lowly Bulgaria because the AI screwed up its mobilization so that every 'army' I faced was made up of five drunk Russians and a handcart.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> My most memorable game glitches were in ES: Oblivion. The rag-doll physics in that game were hilariously bad, so every now and then you would have an enemy's body start spasming across the room, or their limbs would become freakishly long and rubbery. Of course, there was the paintbrush glitch where you could literally build a ladder out of paintbrushes since they had no physics and would just float in mid-air. Fun times climbing over impassible walls with that one..


 
http://ualuehavok.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Lazaria (Aug 17, 2010)

In Mario Kart 64, while heading towards a tunnel I noticed a fake box on the side of the road near the tunnel entrance. I thought to myself that no one is ever going to get hit with that. Suddenly, Wario comes flying past me, and goes straight towards the box and promptly gets hit.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 17, 2010)

In Bad Company, while playing online, my connection went haywire and made me hover around the map. My shotgun became automatic with an unlimited clip. So I was floating just blasting away at everything.

I killed 5 people before the game itself killed me.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> In Bad Company, while playing online, my connection went haywire and made me hover around the map. My shotgun became automatic with an unlimited clip. So I was floating just blasting away at everything.
> 
> I killed 5 people before the game itself killed me.


 
your a fucking winner.. that was a gift lol


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 17, 2010)

I meant to post this yesterday but my internet was down... But recently I beat the story mode for Need for Speed: Undercover. I turned on the game yesterday and discovered that it restarted from the first mission. At first I was really pissed, thinking I had to rebuy all of my cars again. But surprisingly I had all of my cars still, upgrades and all, that I was able to use on the level one races and on.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 17, 2010)

I had a mirelurk pop out of the damn floor in Fallout 3 once. I was just walking along, and suddenly a mirelurk popped out of nowhere, as if it had teleported from the lower level to ground level. That's like the only time I've ever been freaked out during a video game. XD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

In Super Mario 64, I ass-slided backwards up the endless stairway, breaking the 70 star barrier.  

I know it's a popular glitch, but damn it's fun.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 17, 2010)

Getting a clean headshot from the guy I was stabbing in the back, without him turning around.
Happened on a CS:S Parachute DM GG server.

I'd say it was either a glitch or haxx. V:<


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 17, 2010)

In saints row 2 whenever i get arrested playing co-op i end up in the prisons hospital room 
and when i head out the door i fall through the map for a minute.

Also at the side of the map somewhere i was on my boat and crashed into a wall but instead 
of hitting it i went through it and fell again but in my boat.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 17, 2010)

Obligatory Red Dead Redemption mention of man cougars and man birds and womenhorses.


----------



## Pine (Aug 17, 2010)

I was just playing Team Fortress 2 and was sniping. I was about to shoot somebody when my team mate ran in front of me and I shot his head, revealing that he was actually a spy.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## furvien (Aug 19, 2010)

ES:Oblivion i autosaved in the imperial city and then loaded it an every person was swimming in mid air instead of walking it was really funny looking


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 19, 2010)

in mass effect 1 on the 360 the fight against matriarch benezia is heavily flawed... if you get pushed over by the biotic powers of her guards and if the cutscene in which more guards rush into the room starts playing while you are still on the ground you wont be able to get back up once the cutscene is over. no button presses will be recognized anymore and you either have to wait for your squad to die or you have to quit and restart the whole game >_>


----------



## Tycho (Aug 19, 2010)

I was playing Fallout 3 this one time, and I enjoyed it.  It was so weird.  I haven't been ever able to make that glitch happen again, though.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I was playing Fallout 3 this one time, and I enjoyed it.  It was so weird.  I haven't been ever able to make that glitch happen again, though.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Garry's Mod, playing a custom gamemode.
Shot some guy, and his body started flying all over the map (rouge ragdoll) like it was on thrusters. I still have demos of it.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

Playing "All Star" in Rock Band 2, there was some weird glitch that caused the camera to never change angles. I was stuck looking at the drummer's crotch for the whole song.

Playing Trauma Center on the DS, I got a really crappy glitch that made one operation impossible to complete. It was a Deftera operation and it gave me two blue ones instead of a red and a blue, so they couldn't combine, and thus I could excise them. Since it was auto-lose, I think I just carved my initials into the patient. >_>


----------



## Atona (Aug 20, 2010)

Fable 2, a thug started randomly spazzing out, in that ragdoll-flinging sort of way. I sat there watching him for a few minutes, and eventually, almost purposefully, his flailing turned into a helicopter motion, his legs spinning him up into the sky. I followed him until he fell to the ground again, and like he was being dragged by a string, inched his way over a fence and down a cliff. I sat there for a second in disappointment because I figured that'd be the end of it, but then suddenly he shot up into the air ass-first, where he finally faded away in the sky. Didn't see him again after that.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

Only countless times in FO3, I've used V.A.T.S., missed, and ended up creating a miniature nuclear explosion by hitting the car right behind the enemy.
This kills their group as well :3


----------



## Minuet (Aug 20, 2010)

In _BioShock_, there was this one Big Daddy that I had previously charmed, and even when that wore off, he just stood in one spot for... probably hours.  I eventually had to charm him again to get him back to normal, since I was still missing a Little Sister in that level.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Hm... watching gold sellers in WoW as they somehow manage to get 30 lvl 1 orc locks positioned to advertise their company.

That and acid rain in pokemon  Not FUN...


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 20, 2010)

1)I was playing cod mw2 spec ops online when me and a friend got out of the map and started walking around the chenobly map from codmw ((sorry If mispelt).

2)was playing ufc 2009 undisputied the guy I was fighting got out of the arm bar and just stood there.I knocked him out then it said I won by submission.

3)playing fallout 3 whene I came across a random set of jaw's eyeballs and a skull floating in midair.

4)was playing bigs 2 and the baseman droped the ball but it was still a out a recorded it he it is in all it's crappy mobile phone glory.

[video=youtube;oA4hmNmqyiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA4hmNmqyiE[/video]


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 20, 2010)

I was playing Penumbra: Overture.
And one of the dogs started having a seizure.
In the floor.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 20, 2010)

And now, the Okami glitch theater, starring me.


I was playing Okami cause I really wanted to beat the fucking thing (still haven't beat it yet) and I'm up to the water dragon level,  and to tell you the truth, the water dragon scares the hell out of me, so I has on the back of a whale, riding in open water out on the sea, when suddenly... the music changes, and behind me I see... Huge gaping Jaws! At this point In swimming for my life. Thats when I panned the camera around and its fins is swimming around in circles under the water (a sign that its stopped chasing you) So I yell out "Haha! Suck water you big water suckin' bastid!" thats just when I pan my camera to the front were I was met with Water Dragon jaws of death, the game glitched, it tricked me, as the water dragon nommed on my tender wolf body I could see that its fins that sit atop its head were spinning in circles on the water, but its head (which was finless) ate me, needly to say, it scared the pants off of me


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 20, 2010)

Dj-ing wolf said:


> 4)was playing bigs 2 and the baseman droped the ball but it was still a out a recorded it he it is in all it's crappy mobile phone glory.


Oh man, if you want to talk baseball game glitches, I've got a little backlog of weird ones.

1. MLB 98: Pick off play to first base; runner slides back, continues passed the bag, slides through the stands, and just keeps going. Eventually, he came back onto the field from the left field corner, and again continued through first base. It kept going, and was impossible to stop, so I had to quit the game.

2. MLB 98 or 99 (not sure which): Load up a game in my season, and randomly the Yankees were wearing the Mariners away uniforms. The game crashed shortly thereafter.

3. MLB 2K8: Started a game up, threw a fastball for the first pitch of the game. Before pitch 2, I checked the pitcher's available pitches: he had none.


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Spyro Gateway to Glimmer: Jumped into water just as I finished that Spark Plug quest in Mystic Marsh, and when the cutscene took place, I was swimming.. IN THE AIR. It was so fun.

Left 4 Dead: Shot a zombie in No Mercy, and their head got stuck in a toilet. 'Twas epic.

Resident Evil 5: Licker Beta got stuck in a wall. Total slashy slashy time for him. >:3


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting one just happened now. Red Dead Redemption, standign there with a hogtied victim on the tracks waiting for the train when this nun comes up to reward me for my good deeds.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 20, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> I was playing Penumbra: Overture.
> And one of the dogs started having a seizure.
> In the floor.


 That happened to me once, too.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 20, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> I was playing Penumbra: Overture.
> And one of the dogs started having a seizure.
> In the floor.


 

scary ass fuckin games...

i was playing the one with the alien things and he walked through a wall.. scary D:


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 20, 2010)

On the game Swat 4: The Stetchkov Syndicate, I saw a video of a guy who was going through a level of a church.  He opened a door and the suspect was facing another direction, crouched and was spraying the wall infront of him untill he ran out of ammo.  The author of the video even put in "Die Mutha F***a" as the song and then played another song afterward that went well with what happened next.  After killing the wall, the suspect stood up and started doing something that resembled dancing along with the music.  The video was called "Retarded bot" and I saw it a couple years back.  Still pretty funny to this day lol


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

Fable 2: I killed Oakvale's gay town crier, and now there's two. The new ones aren't gay though, despite the fact that they clump together.

EDIT: Also, my Aristocratic gay lover keeps running away. :c


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 24, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> scary ass fuckin games...
> 
> i was playing the one with the alien things and he walked through a wall.. scary D:


 
I was playing Half-Life, and after Black Mesa was supposed to be wrecked, It was intact with an alien in front of me.

Plus, in Team Fortress 2, I shot a Crit Rocket at a scout, he dodged and I killed a Sniper.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 24, 2010)

In Half-Life 2 I killed a combine soldier, and it kept shooting me. There was no way to kill it, so I ended up just running away. Still on the Half-Life series, in the original I met Gman, and his AI appeared to have crashed (I got the hint from when I looked in the console, it said: !WARNING! NO AI NODES VALID!) All it was doing was standing there, but then it started moving in circles... I have absolutely no idea how happened, or how to re-create it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 27, 2010)

Just did this...
In Team Fortress 2, I used the civilian cheat, I used Bonk! to see if he would go faster, he still was slow, but he yelled "Imma freakin' blur here!"

[video=youtube;s5I-mMOAR4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5I-mMOAR4A[/video]


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

The  most messed up things I've ever seen before are in a video game was in Call of Duty MW2
Floating dead bodies, full auto pump action shotguns, Invisible Guns, and sudden explosions of maps IVE seen it all


----------



## Xenke (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone showed me this yesterday.

[yt]JM1Ay85de3U[/yt]


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was playing Fallout 3 exploring a tunnel system, and trying to clear some rubble I got stuck on in a rock.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I was playing Fallout 3 exploring a tunnel system, and trying to clear some rubble I got stuck on in a rock.


 
Oh, that's not weird at all.  Happened constantly to me.


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Another Bioshock related story, even though it's probably happened once to almost everyone who's played the game. 

The level where you're trying to restore your plasmids. During that time you can't control which once you switch to. So if you pick up a little sister, and your plasmid changes, you'll drop her.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 28, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Someone showed me this yesterday.
> 
> [yt]JM1Ay85de3U[/yt]


 XD some achievement servers have that, to make it more fun :V
I think theres one with coach from L4D2 and the CHEESE BURGER APOCALYPSE


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

I named Link 'Bitch' in LoZ:OoT.

Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

In Modern Warfare 2, on the first level, I noticed that there are a couple soilders on the side eating candy bars in the middle of the battle.

In Bully: Scholarship Edition, I got knocked over during a mission and started inching my way under the ground, with no way to move. Eventually I died, and had to start the longest mission in the whole game over again.


----------



## tatsu-okami (Aug 31, 2010)

The archer glitch in Assassin's Creed 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_upQmOFpNpI


----------



## Sigma (Aug 31, 2010)

Playing crackdown 2:
-Reverse a ramp truck into another (with an agency buggy parked on the edge of the stationary one) and the buggy can go so high you can look down and see all of the islands.
-Tie 2 beach balls to the back of a buggy and it can sometimes fly.
-Discovering how to run so fast running into things kills you ,even at max level and the game sometimes makes a wall appear out of nowhere to stop you.


----------



## Dan. (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything on Modern Warfare 2 multiplayer


----------



## AlpineLupine (Sep 1, 2010)

Laddergoat.


----------



## jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

i was playing far cry and a tapir got in a car and drove it halfway up a tree


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing really weird every happened to me in any modern game. But in the 7800 version of the original Double Dragon I was able to walk on water, walk in to the sky, and at the end of the game where the woman you rescued is suppose to hug and kiss you. This one time she did all of that with an invisible man. Ahh the days of Atari where they never debugged any of there games.


----------



## Sigma (Sep 1, 2010)

On far cry 2 the textures sometimes failed to load so every now and then I'd see an untextured, bright purple object such as a tire or engine


----------



## Aozn (Sep 7, 2010)

in assassins creed I fell through the map and died


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was playing Split Second this morning before i went to school and someone triggered the dam to explode. Needless to say, that idiot got crushed by the very same dam and I lol'd at his epic fail to destroy me, thus causing me to win the race.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 7, 2010)

Paper Mario 3: Once I was doing the Pit of 100 Trials as Bowser and I was on the one floating platform partner so I could move faster and jump on spiked enemies. I was down to low HP and a Magikoopa's magic attack was coming at my and I couldn't dodge it. I jump off of the platform guy, which is supposed make you invincible during the animation, but it still hits me and brings me down to 0 HP but doesn't kill me. Miraclously, I make it out of there without taking any more damage, take a picture, and save.

Halo 3: I've gotten up to around 250 games found in matchmaking with 0 possible matches and I've been lag-killed many times.
Edit: Also, drive two Elephants head on into each other; one of them will flip over.

Jazz Jackrabbit: Every time you fall onto spikes, you're supposed to die instantly but for some reason, when we hit them, we would usually just sink into them and have to restart from the last save.

Star Trek Armada: It's designed to be played on Windows 98 but if you play it on newer computers, the speech in the cutscenes is completely messed up and it freezes a lot.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Aozn said:


> in assassins creed I fell through the map and died


 
Happened to me quite a bit.  The computer-controlled enemies are also pretty fucking retarded.  I once lost these two people that were chasing me, and when the alert level went back down, they fucking jumped off the top of a building and killed themselves.


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 7, 2010)

In MapleStory, I was heading into SleepyWood and I jumped down right through the map and kept falling tell I disappeared
I got to a plot point in Halo and Republic Commando, but the scenes never played so I had to restart the game to continue the story


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 7, 2010)

My computer forgot to load the face texture for elves on oblivion so every elf was a walking horror show; they do have complete eyes, mouth, and teeth.

It's not a glitch, but in Fallout 3, type "tcl" in the console (for toggling collision) and explode an enemy's head. The parts won't move, so it'll look kinda goofy.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2010)

From Heavy Rain:

"What are they?"

"They're painkillers. They'll help with the pain."

Dumbest line by a female character or any character ever.

At least they partially redeemed themselves by having Madison have a "Did I really just say something that stupid?" look on her face. Ethan, though always had a "This bitch really stupid and annoying, but at least she's hot," look on his face.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Playing Just Cause 2 I tried to grapple a helicopter and got stuck doing nothing but holding the grappling hook while floating.  It made me invincible but the only way to do something again was to turn the system off and back on


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 8, 2010)

The wierdist thing that i saw in a game

Becket having sex with alma 

and

General Shepard killing you when you give him the goods
Old Crusty Prick He Is


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2010)

watching things fall through the world in Fallout 3 or fly upwards for that matter too...


----------



## Zeekial Kovaks (Sep 8, 2010)

Any1 remember the fake glitch of getting a golden warthog, or "civilian warthog" on Halo 2 Xbox live?


Or the real gltich in the one desert map where you could hit them into a rock and their body would fall onto the map from like nowhere and it was like 500 times bigger??? Now that's body bagging.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2010)

[yt]rF9xMNuAfwE[/yt]
At the end you see the game decided to spawn a creeper practically on the player and lulz was had


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 8, 2010)

I was playing Brawl. Using Peach against the CPU and made a Weak Back Air to Down Tilt combo. 

The worst part is that it should not happen under any circumstance.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 9, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I REMEMBERED ONE.
> 
> In an old 007 for the N64, I'd go into the multiplayer mode, set to 4 characters, and played only one character and went around shooting all the player-less dummies. That's when I discovered something...
> 
> ...


 
The only bond game with multiplayer on n64 was goldeneye.
Tomorrow never dies was the other one...

And perfect dark tops both of them.

Which reminds me...  I actually thought the lag in perfect dark was a feature, not that I was pushing the system to its limit...


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> Nothing really weird every happened to me in any modern game. But in the 7800 version of the original Double Dragon I was able to walk on water, walk in to the sky, and at the end of the game where the woman you rescued is suppose to hug and kiss you. This one time she did all of that with an invisible man. Ahh the days of Atari where they never debugged any of there games.


 

Hey, some developers still don't debug any of their games. Usually because the console maker or the publisher is pushing them to get it out 'cause the publisher doesn't know squat about making games. Microsoft is still infamous for doing this. Sony still does it on occasion, but not with their bigger titles. (Of course, with Gran Turismo, the CEO of the developer is VP of Sony or something like that, which helps. But, GT2 was rushed out the door and wound up with a lot of glitches as a result. After that, Sony didn't really rush their developers.) But MS DOES tend to rush their bigger titles. Forza and Halo games are all released a smidge sooner than they should be. Reach probably not as much as the first three games are out and Reach is simply a prequel. But I would assume that it's still midly rushed. Forza is VERY rushed as is evident in all the bugs...anyways, I'm ramblin' later.



EDIT: Almost forgot this one: I was playing Half Life (I think the first one) And got relatively far, and then I somehow managed to wonder outside the level and it autosaved. YAY! Then there was Advant Rising. That game was full of bugs. The last one I discovered was that, as I reached a lift and an auto-save point, I zoned through the floor of the lift and was promptly stuck...in an elevator shaft...and it wouldn't matter if I died, 'cause it reloaded me back in the elevator shaft I couldn't escape from.


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, I was playing Grid last night and I was racing with a Mazda 787B on the Okutama Grand Circuit for the first race of a series in the Global section of the game. I was about 1/3 of the way through the course where there are rocky cliffs after a bridge. Anyway I missed a corner by a lil' bit and it caused my car to hit a rock, do a barrel roll and continue on like nothing happened. It was awesome and I had to watch that moment on replay several times to believe what i did. I'll try to recreate this so i can post it on Youtube and show you guys what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dan. (Sep 9, 2010)

King Ghidorah 2 said:


> Ok, I was playing Grid last night and I was racing with a Mazda 787B on the Okutama Grand Circuit for the first race of a series in the Global section of the game. I was about 1/3 of the way through the course where there are rocky cliffs after a bridge. Anyway I missed a corner by a lil' bit and it caused my car to hit a rock, do a barrel roll and continue on like nothing happened. It was awesome and I had to watch that moment on replay several times to believe what i did. I'll try to recreate this so i can post it on Youtube and show you guys what I'm talking about.


 If you want to be real creative, get the Nissan Prototype on Spa Francorchamps and on the chicane at the end of the really long straight, crash into the middle bit of grass, and you will go absolutely flying!


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention the AI controlled police in Kane & Lynch 2. They somehow can move from cover to cover at lightning speed.


----------



## squirrely (Sep 9, 2010)

Falling through the ground in Assassins Creed 2, and swimming through nothingness until I managed to find a memory start point.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't be the only one who found a Slaughterfish a quarter mile inland on Morrowind.  Or had an arrow sticking out of them for no apparent reason.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 12, 2010)

While playing Dead Space for the 360 I was going up an elevator and glitched out into beneath the ship and it was just a dark room and lots of scary sounds after about 30 minutes of it I reset the game x3 it was still fun though.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I can't be the only one who found a Slaughterfish a quarter mile inland on Morrowind.  Or had an arrow sticking out of them for no apparent reason.


 
Nope, seen those.  Seen a freed slave get on TOP of one of the tallest buildings in Caldera, fall off, plummet to his death, and respawn right next to me alive and well after making a teleport via Mages' Guild.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 13, 2010)

raped by pyramid head in silent hill
infected riot gear stuck inside riot gear infected left 4 dead 2


----------



## that1guy (Sep 15, 2010)

I've had my fair share of strange things. 2 things right off the bat.

1: In Crysis I was going through the aircraft carrier and there was an assault rifle floating in mid-air and shooting by itself for about 20 seconds straight. Then it disappeared. I got a video of it but Youtube hates me when I try to upload it. 

2: In 911: First Responders - (with the Los Angeles mod) I had a fire that kept restarting itself over and over again despite getting put out numerous times. This time I actually DO have a video of it.

[video=youtube;KzfLxRngfH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzfLxRngfH8[/video] 



Attaman said:


> I can't be the only one who found a Slaughterfish a quarter mile inland on Morrowind. Or had an arrow sticking out of them for no apparent reason.


 
One time I was up North of Red Mountain and found 4 Slaughterfish on the ground still moving around and attacking me. LOL

The arrow thing happened to me a few times.


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's me sliding around like an idiot in FEAR Combat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xao_Bsk6gRI&feature=channel
And again at 12:00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhRq4-5EQH0


----------



## Zeekial Kovaks (Sep 15, 2010)

Woooo! Halo Reach glitch!
I was playing Reach for the first time yesterday and I was where I was going to be picked up by some choppers for the first time and they kept running into each other and glitching halfway into the ground, they just turned and twisted practically having a rule34 on helicopters for about 5 minutes, then they finally settled so i could continue.


----------



## that1guy (Sep 16, 2010)

that1guy said:


> I've had my fair share of strange things. 2 things right off the bat.
> 
> 1: In Crysis I was going through the aircraft carrier and there was an assault rifle floating in mid-air and shooting by itself for about 20 seconds straight. Then it disappeared. I got a video of it but Youtube hates me when I try to upload it.


 
Well here's that video finally...

[video=youtube;wPRu9xQTbsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPRu9xQTbsI[/video]


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Sep 16, 2010)

My favorite is when playing resident evil I crawl into a vent as sherry and these bugs are supossed to come swarming out,.well instead they just fall as a clump right on her head and kill her instantly.Lol


----------



## Karimah (Sep 16, 2010)

I was playing Fable II and had to jump off of a cliff, however, when I jumped my character landed with her arms in the air and she was floating above the ground, gliding around. It was so weird, I recorded it, if I can find the video I'll post it 'cuz I got a pretty good laugh out of it XD.

Edit: found someone else with it up already ;3. [video=youtube;PepHc-bB35U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PepHc-bB35U&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shouden (Sep 19, 2010)

Just play Red Dead Redemption. I don't know if the countless glitches and graphical errors are on purpose, but there is a heck of a lot of them. From no animations towards the edge of the draw distances (use a sniper rifle sometime and see if you can spot someone way off. The horses don't gallop and it looks like an early-animation thing.) to enemies zoning through walls to clothing issues...everything's here. (Yes, I've been shot...through a wall.)

Your horse can be pretty stupid at times. If you call it near a cliff, it tends to run itself off the cliff. And it doesn't much like the site of blood and will tend to either run off or wander away when ever your skinning animals...especially other horses. Be careful about skinning horses, 'cause your horse may run away from you when you try to get back on. The targeting doesn't work that well...especially on moving targets where it works for a couple second and then acts as if it hit a brick wall.

And don't forget the randomly spawning predators. You could be sitting in a clearing with nothing around one moment and then you try and snipe someone and a cougar or bear will pop up and kill you. (It's always one of the two. Never a wolf or coyote. either a cougar or a bear if your in the Tall Trees area.) This also tends to happen in some certain areas of the game and it makes getting off your horse to skin them rather risky, 'cause there is always more on the way. And it's also a little silly that most predators are frightened away by your knife. This makes the whole "Kill this animal with a knife" side missions a little hard 'cause every time you pull it out, they run away.

So, yeah. If you want to experience a lot of weird stuff happening in video games, you only need to play Red Dead Redemption.

But it should be said, that while a normal game with this many glitches would probably get horrible reviews and criticized for "not being finished" or something, but Rockstar know how to make a game chalk full of glitches actually good. Go figure.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 20, 2010)

I've had a few.

Okami
I'm about to leave the first village. I look behind me and see happy face thought bubbles over the village's residents. I turn around and they switch back to sad face thought bubbles (because I had left some tasks unfulfilled). It made me think the village was glad to get rid of me.

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
I'm down to a smidgen of health, all my sand's used up, I'm fighting a bad guy. Farah accidentally hits me with an arrow and I die. Farah says "Sorry!", but sorry doesn't help when I'm dead!

Road Rash 64
All the other bikers got pulled over by cops, so I'm just cruising towards the finish line with four cops on my tail. I'd also give a special mention to Road Rash 64's AI, which can get into spectacular crashes without you doing anything. A few seconds into one particular race and I saw a guy ram into a building and his bike went straight up into the air.

Star Fox Adventures
Completed the task of bringing the baby pterodactyls back to Queen Cloudrunner in Cloudrunner Fortress, saving the game. Before I had a chance to talk to the Queen, I fall through the floor into a pink void. I was lucky enough to be able to reset and talk to the Queen properly, though it required leaving and returning to the fortress.

Super Mario 64
Running around in Tick Tock Clock. I decided to do a long jump across two platforms (an unnecessary one because I felt cocky), smacked into an invisible wall that happened to be in mid-air, and fell to my death.

@ Shouden: I intend to play Red Dead Redemption one day, looks beautiful and I've always dreamed of playing a game where you explore realistic vast stretches of land. I've seen this bloopers video of various RDR glitches, and if the game's really that rife with glitches, it should be a delight. I've heard about an incident where an important character got cougar'd during a story mission (where scripted and unscripted sequences collide), but I've never seen any video clips of it.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 23, 2010)

Cougars are REALLY annoying. Those and bears. They'll tend to pop up without warning. You'll be busy shooting birds and suddenly a big grizzly will come up and rip you to pieces...or you'll be picking a flower and a cougar will take off your head. Usually they call before killing you, but not always. And there are certain places where you'll skill a couple cougars and go to skin 'em and three more will jump out and kill you.

I also noticed that when herding cattle, the game can't handle all the animal movement and the cows will...umm...float. And the cows are pretty stupid and you will loose some when they stampede. And who ever is leading them will often take them in stupid directions so they'll scatter a lot.

There used to be a glitch that allowed you to home with dynamite, but it would appear that it's been fixed. But like I said, the glitches are more entertaining than annoying. I still like the squeamish horse.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah, ive had my fair share of glitches in red dead redemption as well^^ mostly scripted animations not working properly or not starting at all.
like in that mission close to the end when you rescue your son from a bear.... after thats done you ride back home and you have a chat with your son. but in my case the son didnt talk at all and he didnt move! i was having a monologue with a huge doll 

im also playing fallout 3 again. people are always glitching all over the place in this game! XD


----------



## Shouden (Sep 23, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, ive had my fair share of glitches in red dead redemption as well^^ mostly scripted animations not working properly or not starting at all.
> like in that mission close to the end when you rescue your son from a bear.... after thats done you ride back home and you have a chat with your son. but in my case the son didnt talk at all and he didnt move! i was having a monologue with a huge doll
> 
> im also playing fallout 3 again. people are always glitching all over the place in this game! XD



I remember taking Jack hunting and had to commit suicide 'cause Jack wouldn't go skin the elk. He just stood there like an idiot....so I drop a stick of dynamite between us. I think, though, my favorite weird thing to happen in RDR isn't a glitch, but it's funny as hell: occasionally you'll come across a sheriff who will ask you to stop some escaping prisoners. You can kill 'em or hog tie 'em and bring 'em back. If you bring 'em back alive, however, you get more money...but it really doesn't matter 'cause the sheriff will shoot 'em in the head if you bring 'em back, anyway. It's pretty funny. 

Playing Infamous and I've experienced a few glitches. Like, if you jump onto razor wire, Cole surfs it for until he finds something he can grab onto. I also experienced a glitch where one of the reapers I was escorting got stuck for a little bit.

Also picked up Cabela's North American Adventures and there's a few glitches there. Like sometimes, in the career you'll leave your partner behind only to have him appear ahead of you else where.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 24, 2010)

"Holy Shit! I blew the fucker through the wall!"


was my reaction while playing the very old FPS "Black" for PS2.

I was on I believe the second to last level of the game and I was walking around a corner, Spaz 12 in my hand and ready to go Special OPs on someone's ass. and so I did.

I ran head long into a room and when the dust clear, one last stupid guard rushed me, needless to say he gave my Spaz 12 a nice blowjob, but when I pulled the trigger, he was also in front of a destructible wall, one this lead to another, I see him on the other side of the wall and through a flipping window! Funniest, shot gunning, ever.


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Garrys mod.

Wanted to do a Cinematic fight and spawned loads of combine.
"AI_Disabled to 0."
Instead of the combine shooting me as usual, they started following, i guess the files got mixed up with the citizens/rebels/refugees.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 29, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i was playing fallout 3 and i was in paradise falls, i went to the bar and some dude was arguing about the the bar tender putting water in his drink so he had to pay more, he hit the bartenders head with a bat and his head exploded but like 2 seconds after his head exploded the bartender screamed out in pain "MY HAIR!!!" i laughed so damn hard..
> 
> also i was walking around and some slave came up to me with a bomb around his neck saying i needed to help him, but when i was about to two robots came out of no where and shot him, i backed up and he was like "oh god no!" it was so dramatic.. i also laughed at that too, but i loaded the game and saved him. =]


 
Fallout 3: The most random shit will happen if you play it enough, which makes it awesome.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 29, 2010)

new gltich for RDR...well...not really new...but I was gettin' chased by the lawmen or whatever and one of 'em appeared right next to me. Sounds like RDR is Fallout only faster. It really doesn't take long for weird crap to happen. I also experienced flying enemies. Where you can see one in the distance and they fly across the level and back again. I do have to say that with all these glitches the "Undead Nightmare" pack should be REALLY interesting.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh dont get me started on Video game moments

- Mario Kart 64
 I was racing with my brother on Bowser's castle and when I was going up a spiral when I zoom past peach hitting the wall over and over, the final lap I stop to watch while my bro catches up

- Fallout 3
157 mines = fun
I was leaving this one random soda shop in the middle of the wastes when all of a sudden I see a Giant Radscorpion flying through the air dead, I run over to the dead scorp and I get atacked by a enclave patrol... oh and flying deathclaws

- The Godfather Blackhand Edition

Punching during cutscenes and once I was being chased by the cops and I stopped to attack the tatalia's base when I suddenly see the cops launching off of my car and doing a triple barrel roll into 3 Tatalias

- Cod:WAW

at the time I was a very avid player of WAW and at the time I nearly played it all summer
anyways, one day, on a normal game of Team Deathmatch on Dome I had gotten in the middle in a crossfire, and all of a sudden this fresh corpse had turned sideways stretched into the floor, twisted around 3 times and touched the ceiling


I have a nack for finding strange things...


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 30, 2010)

I was playing counter strike:Source on the office map, I was trying to nade run a few terroests in the hall, UNluckly for me it failed as I got shot and then a nade blew up sending my body through the roof, I ended up finding the said body lages dangling from the roof. If it happens again Im so taking a screen shot.XD


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 30, 2010)

Riley said:


> I'm getting the feeling that Bethesda/BioWare never playtest any of their games...



You're right about that lol
I've had to replace the CD for EVERY Bethesda game I've owned so far, up to Fallout 3. But it's been freezing up and lagging out lately - might be time to replace it too lol

Morrowind was the worst. I made it up to level 30-something and the game totally crapped out on me. Disk errors every 5 minutes, and the damn map turned permanently black =x


----------



## Shouden (Sep 30, 2010)

Same with Rockstar Games. But Rockstar I think is always busy with their next project and they have 3 major series (Midnight Club, Grand Theft Auto and Red Dead) they're working plus a plethora of smaller games. And Fallout 3 is just massive. It would take about a year or so to completely playtest out all the bugs in that game. They might have playtested it, but with a game that size, it's REALLY hard to get everything. Same thing with GTAIV. But then there are games where the gltiches are so prevolant and obvious that you know the developers were like, "we should probably playtest this." "Does the main story work?" "Yeah" "Then it's fine. SHIP IT!" or "Fuck it! Playtestings a lot of work, just ship it."

Yeah. There are a lot of games like this. In fact, the majority of games are like this. I would even go as far as saying probably only about 10-20% of games on the market have been extensively playtested. Why? Because it costs money...money, you don't actually have to spend.


----------



## Barak (Sep 30, 2010)

Most Ubisoft game are playtested 

I know it, why ? I play tested 2 of their games in the past and my uncle work there 

I <3 Ubisoft Montreal


----------



## Lycan90 (Oct 2, 2010)

I got oblivion on pc and with some cool mods..... at top of waterfall I hear wierd screech and noise that sound like wings flapping in air.
Then suddenly a big wyvern crashes near me continues the hilarius ragdoll twitching falling down from waterfall.

Can't wait for more randoms in there. XD


----------



## OrangeWabbit<3 (Oct 2, 2010)

Again, but this time TF2 with the awesome new but bugged polycount pack.
Sniping (sniper fan ^^) with the new Sydney sleeper and i noticed a heavy that i had killed with no hands but he held a minigun o.o
this has happend twice to me, once at halloween and once now.

oh dear.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I had it to where when I was playing Naruto on the wii, shadow clones would not disappear and they'd follow the controls of another player which sucks for whomever the person that's being targeted by the owner of the clone since it's like fighting two on one


----------



## archival (Oct 4, 2010)

OrangeWabbit<3 said:


> Again, but this time TF2 with the awesome new but bugged polycount pack.
> Sniping (sniper fan ^^) with the new Sydney sleeper and i noticed a heavy that i had killed with no hands but he held a minigun o.o
> this has happend twice to me, once at halloween and once now.
> 
> oh dear.




Thats a bug that happens when he has the KGB gloves, doesnt always happen but its been around for a long time


----------



## Pine (Oct 4, 2010)

I was playing Fallout 3 when I shot a raider off a tower with a sniper rifle. His arm got stuck on the railing but the rest of his body stretched to the ground. A couple seconds later, the arm came off of the railing and his body started spazzing out in a strange, glitchy seizure.



OrangeWabbit<3 said:


> Again, but this time TF2 with the awesome new but bugged polycount pack.
> Sniping (sniper fan ^^) with the new Sydney sleeper and i noticed a heavy that i had killed with no hands but he held a minigun o.o
> this has happend twice to me, once at halloween and once now.
> 
> oh dear.



also this. After the Polycount update, I sometimes don't see the Heavy's hands.


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2010)

MisterJay124 said:


> GEDDAN!!!!1!!!11


Same here! xD

And also, I was playing Golden Gun on Qauntum of Solace for PS3, and when I picked the Golden Gun up, it was invisible. It was kinda cool for a moment, but then someone killed me and it never happened ever again...


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 7, 2010)

This isn't really a glitch, but in the first Gunstar Heroes, when you beat Black, you can keep pounding on him as long as you want after he tosses the fake gem at you. Once you stop, he throws the real one to you. No time limit on how long you can beat him. ;3

Again, not a glitch, but on Smuggler's Run, when you run over deer, they just go ragdoll floppy and fly all over. Then they get up and spaz run to where they were originally. Really funny if you push them far away; the further away they're pushed, the faster they spaz run.


----------

